# Nice Day!



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Today was sure a pleasant change from the weather of late. A full blown January thaw would be great.
Mrs. Cooky and I celebrated 32 years together today in the brief sunshine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:O--O: Heres to you and Mrs Cooky


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the Anniversary. But you spoke to soon on the weather. Just finished knocking off 8-9 inches of snow from the drive and sidewalk.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Cooky.


----------

